# Advice on hardware



## Joshjosh (22 Jan 2021)

Hi I wondered if anyone could suggest an attractive hinge and stay for a drop down door for the cabinet bellow. The door will be 20mm and the cabinet 30mm and needs to be overlay. I know I can get a euro style hinge with a 30mm overlay but wondered if there is anything else a bit prettier? Also whether anyone could recommend an attractive stay? The door will drop down purely for access so the hinges/stays will only have to take the weight of the door.

Thanks 
Josh


----------



## TheTiddles (23 Jan 2021)

That is a very long door, is it live edged?

you could conceal a piano hinge depending on where the unit is, on the floor you’d not see it.

there are a great many stays available, most seem a bit ugly to me, you can still get the brass quadrants but they may be too small for that weight, chains are a bit of a faff but you could make wooden stays to match the cabinet
Aidan


----------



## Joshjosh (23 Jan 2021)

TheTiddles said:


> That is a very long door, is it live edged?
> 
> you could conceal a piano hinge depending on where the unit is, on the floor you’d not see it.
> 
> ...



Yes I suppose I could use a piano or since butt hinges and notch round the knuckle to hide it. Yes it's a long pull down door with a live edge at the top, it's designed around a nice piece of pippy oak I'll be using for it. It'll have a couple of sliding dovetail battons on the back to keep it as flat at possible.

Timber stays sound like an interesting option, I haven't seen them before do you have any images or info on them?

Cheers Josh


----------



## Blackswanwood (23 Jan 2021)

Here you go Josh:









Supplementary Brassware


Traditional brass items used by restorers including: tray handles, joint stays, bookcase studs, coat hooks ball feet.




hesavill.co.uk


----------



## Cabinetman (24 Jan 2021)

Only a suggestion and probably not what you were thinking, but have you considered having the door as a lift off piece?


----------



## Joshjosh (24 Jan 2021)

Blackswanwood said:


> Here you go Josh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks I'll be sure to check them out


----------



## Joshjosh (24 Jan 2021)

Cabinetman said:


> Only a suggestion and probably not what you were thinking, but have you considered having the door as a lift off piece?


Interesting idea, I like the physical connection with furniture so that appeals to be although I may not be able to convince my wife


----------



## TheTiddles (25 Jan 2021)

I’ve not made a wood stay yet, but just like a metal one, but made from wood, adjust proportions to suit, maintain the same aspect ratio and it’ll work just fine
Aidan


----------

